# Iran Has Held Talks With The Afghan Taliban, State Media Claims



## longknife (Jan 1, 2019)

*So they won’t talk to US forces but the Pakistani puppets will talk to Iran. Just one more reason why we’ve got to get our forces out of that swamp. Now!*

_Ali Shamkhani, the secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council, made the announcement during a visit to Kabul on December 26, according to the Fars and Tasnim news agencies._

_According to IRNA, Shamkhani said the talks between Iran and the Taliban were held "to help curb the security problems in Afghanistan."_

_"The Afghan government has been informed of the communications and talks carried out with the Taliban, and this process will continue," Shamkhani added._

_The reports provided no details on where and when the meetings took place. _

More @ Iran Has Held Talks With The Afghan Taliban, State Media Claims


----------

